# Hello there, I'm new here!



## MercuryHomophony (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey there! I'm Emily, and I love to write!

I think I'm a pretty good writer, but I think part of that is that I don't get to participate in a lot of critiques, so I'm not sure how to be better. So I signed up here to do critiques with people  
I write a lot of fantasy, a little sci-fi, some creative non-fiction, and very very little poetry (because I stink at it. I stink at it so hard). I also read all of the above, plus some, so I wouldn't mind helping other writers out either!

I'm also trying to work on writing in bulk, so I'm doing a few nanowrimo camps in prep for November. If anyone is doing one, please let me know. Maybe we can join the same cabin! 

I also write fanfiction, although I won't be posting it here for obvious reasons. But a large chunk of my work is that, so if anyone is interested in discussing that, drop me a line and we can talk off-site. 

I'm really excited about joining this community, and I hope to make lots of new buddies.


----------



## PiP (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi, Emily, and a warm welcome to WF 

Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to  the     creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out      Leyline's  post: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique . 

If you enjoy writing short stories why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition it's great fun and you also receive feedback from the judges. Or the new Colors of Fiction Challenge?

Good luck with the  NaNoWriMo challenge!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome to WF! Hope you enjoy the forum as much as we do!


----------



## stormageddon (Jun 6, 2014)

Good evening Mercury, and welcome to the forum 

If you want to improve, and meet some like-minded beacons of awesomeness, you've come to the perfect place~


----------



## Bishop (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome Emily! You're in the right place to learn how to write better!

Welcome to the forums!
Writing Forums: We make words.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 6, 2014)

Howdy, and welcome.  As PiP has said, you need to level up.  You'll also, at that time, get the keys to your profile and gain entrance to the Workshop areas.

If you intend to publish your work, the Workshop areas keep it safe from prying eyes and search engines.  Only members who've leveled up can access it.

In the meantime, you can still critique.  That's an excellent way to make your ten posts--making new friends and giving us an idea of how you see the world and the written word.

I'm sort of the opposite of you, I mostly write poetry with the occasional foray into fiction or non- (I have something for the non-fiction LM if my computer didn't eat it). While I'm on the subject, I have some pretty odoriferous poetry myself.  Hopefully none of it made it onto this site.


----------



## Emz (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Emily, that makes two of us that are Emily! This is a great forum, very helpful! And as far as finding nice people, this is it!! Hope you like it!!


----------



## John_O (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello Emily, welcome to the group


----------



## Pandora (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Emily welcome to WF, looking forward to reading your work :smile2:


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome Emily!  Who are some of your favorite authors?


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 8, 2014)

Emily! I know that of at least two other writers here working hard on getting their fantasy-related stories published and they have a lot of work out there, a one Hitotsmami and a one A_Jones, both of which I believe are publishing pretty frequently to the Workshop. glenn824 also has some stuff up there that will give you some great insight into writing.

See, the important thing about critiquing and having your work critiqued is learning how you write, what parts of your writing you like, and also figuring out which parts are holding you back. Reading other people's work can give you as much information as publishing your own stuff. Don't hesitate to delve into some of the fun stuff out there!

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi there, Merc! Awesome username.

After all of the prior auspicious greeters, I don't have much to add, other than I am you have joined us and I look forward to reading your work.


----------



## Edata (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Emily, Welcome WF, its a nice place to be


----------



## Gumby (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome Mercury, sounds like you'll do well here.


----------



## GEWrock (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi there, Emily! My name is actually Emily as well. I first started writing fanfiction before writing my own pieces, and really loved the thrill of it all. I started out on Quizilla, where I posted most of my fanfiction. This forum seems to be a better place for developing skills in writing unique pieces seperated from fanfiction, which is why I joined. I'm interested in nanowrimo camps; please let me know how it goes! I'm excited to meet you, Emily!


----------



## MercuryHomophony (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow, thank you all for the wonderful welcome!  

Emz, it's three now counting GEWrock!  

J.T, I'm a big fan of people like Peter S. Beagle, Lewis Carroll, and other fantasy writers. But I pick up so many different books, it's hard to single out many.  I am also a die-hard Isaac Asimov fan. Still working through his stuff. 

ThePancreas, thank you for the advice! I'll be sure to check them out.

And thank you all again for the welcome


----------

